
A Fine Map from Alexander von Humboldt (1851) - Petiver
https://longstreet.typepad.com/thesciencebookstore/2019/08/jf-der-erdkorper-in-seiner-gestaltung-erdansichten-entworfen-von-tr-bromme-ausgefuhrt-v-e-winckelmann-published-i.html
======
alphadevx
Humboldt is a very fascinating character, who sadly is often overlooked. If
anyone is interested in learning more about him, I strongly recommend this
biography by Andrea Wulf: [https://amzn.to/2KWiy36](https://amzn.to/2KWiy36)

~~~
glup
Qualifier: overlooked _today_. Historically he was an enormous figure in the
sciences, and many things are named after him.
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Things_named_aft...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Things_named_after_Alexander_von_Humboldt)

~~~
kevinmchugh
The linked biography claims that more places are named after von Humboldt than
any other person ever. I don't know how that's quantified, and am surprised
that it's not some royalty or religious figure

------
glup
Humboldt's "Personal Narrative of a Journey to the Equinoctial Regions of the
New Continent" is a completely fascinating read... here's this brilliant,
neurodiverse individual doing everything he can to... find the headwaters of
the Orinoco river, because obviously. The part about how to catch electric
eels with a herd of horses is particularly inspired, unless you are a horse or
an eel.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _neurodiverse individual_

What does this mean?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It usually means someone on the autism spectrum. People not on the spectrum
are called "neurotypical".

~~~
oh_sigh
Is there any evidence for that? He was clearly a polymath and Renaissance man,
but he maintained dozens or hundreds of deep relationships with many people
through out his life, and was well received by almost everyone he ever met.
Maybe "neurodiverse" in this sense just means "genius"?

------
tony_cannistra
One particular figure that illustrates the magnitude of Humboldt's work is
that there are more plants, animals, minerals, and places named after him than
any other person [0].

[0]: [https://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-wulf-
rediscoveri...](https://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-wulf-
rediscovering-alexander-von-humboldt-20150705-story.html)

------
nkoren
The cartography there is superb. Relatively few cues to indicate it's not
modern. But notice: no Antarctica! I guess it had been sighted by then, but
its coastline insufficiently mapped.

~~~
24gttghh
I am surprised also. People had sailed to at least around the entire continent
in 1820.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Russian_Antarctic_Expedi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Russian_Antarctic_Expedition)

------
dr_dshiv
Humboldt attributes the term kosmos to Pythagoras -- as well as his belief in
a rational, harmonious universe.

------
nuclx
Very detailed map considering it's from 1851.

